# Proof that I DO turn Pens



## ElMostro (Jun 2, 2009)

It's been a while since I turned a, for a minute there I had to read the instruction to figure it out again..the cgar pen kits always make me check 3 times .  These are all made from Amalgam-Mutt blanks I casted (except for the last one...a tree made that blank). All are sanded to 12000mm and have a CA finish. 

The first one is the HooAH! Cigar Pen,  In Tactical Black.











The second one is "Blue Granite" on a Black Titanium Jr Gent.





Third is...I don't know what to call it.  Its an experiment gone not as expected but I do like how it ended up.  It is also a BT Jr Gent.









This last one is Rosewood Burl on a Gold Jr Gent





Thanks for looking, Eugene.


----------



## chriselle (Jun 2, 2009)

Great pens Eugene!  I actually really like your "river runs through it" spalted/blue resin pens you have there and how can you argue with Rosewood burl.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 2, 2009)

ElMostro said:


> (except for the last one...a tree made that blank).



Don't you hate it when Mother Nature cuts in on your turf? :tongue:

The last two are especially eye catching


----------



## maxman400 (Jun 2, 2009)

I think your experiment is fantastic, I want to learn how to do that part of pen turning can you suggest any books on it.
Max.


----------



## CSue (Jun 2, 2009)

I really like your "river runs through it" pen, too!

Actually there all neat.  I may have to order some blanks.  I love the way the Blue Granite looks.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Jun 2, 2009)

Anyone who likes these should def. order some blanks. I turned a few of Eugene's blanks and every one is better than the last. The white with the bloodwood cross is my favorite. It seriously turns like butter. If not anything else, order one of those just to enjoy his work.


----------



## sefali (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh my! The "river runs through it" blank is amazing! With that background, it almost looks like sections of the pen are missing. I'm curious what look you were initially going for. Though you didn't get the disired result, the result you did get is highly desireable.

That rosewood burl looks good enough that you've probably got some all plastics guys thinking about jumping ship.


----------



## el_d (Jun 3, 2009)

Very nice Eugene.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jun 3, 2009)

Beautiful batch of pens, nice work.


----------



## markgum (Jun 3, 2009)

purdy stuff there.  I like the river runs through it also.


----------



## mickr (Jun 3, 2009)

my vote WW & RB  splendid both


----------



## mitchm (Jun 3, 2009)

Great work on all 3 Eugene, must agree with most that the experiment and RB are STUNNING!


----------



## KiltedGunn (Jun 3, 2009)

Very NICE!

And when you make more, I'll take 2 of those "river runs through it" blanks! :biggrin:


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 3, 2009)

We should rename you "El Maestro".  Those are fantastic looking pens.


----------



## VisExp (Jun 3, 2009)

chriselle said:


> Great pens Eugene! I actually really like your "river runs through it" spalted/blue resin pens you have there and how can you argue with Rosewood burl.


 
Perfect choice of name Chris!  The blank looks awesome.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jun 3, 2009)

Glad you found the time to turn a few!  I like the experiment, looks great.
I finally turned one of you blanks, it turned easy, nice quality work.


----------



## ElMostro (Jun 3, 2009)

*Thanks all for the comments, the are appreciated.  See answers to questions/comments below*.

"Great pens Eugene! I actually really like your "river runs through it" spalted/blue resin pens you have there and how can you argue with Rosewood burl."

*Chris, I like your name selection so it is now called "river runs through it", thanks.*

"I think your experiment is fantastic, I want to learn how to do that part of pen turning can you suggest any books on it."
Max.
*Maxman, sorry no book on this one.  Just search and study IAP, most of the "new" ideas are just modifications of old ones. *

"Oh my! The "river runs through it" blank is amazing! With that background, it almost looks like sections of the pen are missing. I'm curious what look you were initially going for. Though you didn't get the disired result, the result you did get is highly desireable."

*Sefali, the original idea was for the pen to simulate the view when looking at the sky from inside a cave.  The blue was supposed to be in between the stalagmites and stalagtites...it looked like that before turning I even put a few specs of black wood chips to look like bats in the distance but once turned all of that turned away and the river showed up.  I am still very happy with the result.*

Thaks all, Egene.


----------



## chriselle (Jun 3, 2009)

So, hey Eugene...Does that...ummm.....warrant a discount on future orders??:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 4, 2009)

Eugene,
 I like your pens-all of them.  They show up really well in your pictures.


----------



## ElMostro (Jun 4, 2009)

chriselle said:


> So, hey Eugene...Does that...ummm.....warrant a discount on future orders??:biggrin::biggrin:



How about a FREE "river runs through it" blank with your next order?  Goodnuff?


----------

